# Spouse visa REFUSED! Everything was there....ECO didn't see....



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Amd1 said:


> My timeline so far:....
> 
> Country partner applying from: GHANA
> Office processing Visa: Sheffield
> ...



The visa was refused today! 

i have no idea where to start...

My husband got his visa refused for two reasons:
1) we didn't submit TB test

I can swear on everything we paid a lot of money for the TB test so there was no way we would have not submitted that, it was submitted and in the supporting documentation when he went for his appointment, I have been crying all day and am shock as they made the mistake for not bothering to look carefully and I don't know what to do.

2) they said we only submitted 9 photos through out our 11 years relationship and only 3 had me and my husband together. That is a big lie as I submitted more than 12 pictures and not even ONE was only him. I know how picky they are so I made sure everything was covered.

Background....we started our relationship in 2006 but met in in person in 2011 when I went to Ghana to get married. I submitted all emails from 2006 - 2010 as that was how we communicated. 

2011 - I went to Ghana to get married with him. I submitted: 6 of our wedding pictures with us together, pictures of our marriage registration about 4 of those + original certificate. Also visa stamps of me going to Ghana and E tickets. 

2012 - again E tickets and Ghana visa stamps of me going to Ghana and about 5 pages of Facebook chats and pictures of us together about 3 pictures this year.

2013/2014 I didn't travel to Ghana but provided communication proofs such as Facebook chats, telephone calls between us showing his number and my number that we both still use, proof of purchasing calling cards, western union money I sent him during those periods we were apart. What more do they want?

2015 - I went back for 1 weeks as I couldn't get enough time off work but was worth it as we missed each other. I included about 7 pictures of us together then and again E tickets and Ghana visa stamps of my travel and about a whole year of telephone calls between us. Again what more do they want?

2016 - from January - June I went to see him and stayed for 6 months as I wasn't working at the time. My E ticket and Ghana visa stamps where provided but about 1 picture as I lost all my pictures in my phone during those visits 


July 2016 - August 2017 when I applied... I provided all 2016 - 2017 phone calls and WhatsApp messages between us, some even have pictures of us sending each other. 

I have included everything I have but they still saying they not satisfied...what do they want from us? What if that's all I have? I literally don't have any other proofs. 

They also stated that at the beginning of our relationship I would have been 13 years old.,,and so? I was 13 when we started our relationship and I was happy... he was my best friend and now my husband, what's wrong in falling in love with someone a little older than you? I'm 24 and he's 37. 


What should I do ? If I appeal and submit all my documents again what will happens? They are all I have and all I will every have even if I apply again. Please please advise.

I just want to sleep and never wake up!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Please scan in your refusal letter with main points of refusal detailed.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Here it is:


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Deleted...... incorrect reading of letter.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Amd1 said:


> Here it is:


This 2nd one is clear.....


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You met your husband when you went out to Ghana at the age of 18 to marry him. You had not met him before that (you were born and raised in the UK).

Your relationship prior to 2011 is, in my opinion irrelevant, as this was online and you were only 13 when this started.

You married in 2011 and then you returned to the UK. Between 2011 and 2017 you did not visit one another every year (he did not come to the UK at all) and you submitted only about 12 pictures and some whatsapp communications during that time.

Taking into account your husband is now 37 years old, one would have thought him capable of visiting you during all this time you were married.

You can appeal if you have further proof that this is a genuine relationship.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Crawford said:


> You met your husband when you went out to Ghana at the age of 18 to marry him. You had not met him before that (you were born and raised in the UK).


Yes correct that was the first time I met him as I have known him as a family friend ever since I was born, just never met him in person, we video called each other and spoke for ours on the phone for 5 years before marrying him. He's mother and father is best friends with my parents so he is a family friend I knew him when growing up and I was happy to marry him.




Crawford said:


> Your relationship prior to 2011 is, in my opinion irrelevant, as this was online and you were only 13 when this started.


 Right let's leave that aside as I would have thought so...





Crawford said:


> You married in 2011 and then you returned to the UK. Between 2011 and 2017 you did not visit one another every year (he did not come to the UK at all) and you submitted only about 12 pictures and some whatsapp communications during that time.
> 
> Taking into account your husband is now 37 years old, one would have thought him capable of visiting you during all this time you were married..





Between 2011 and 2017, I visited him in 2011, 2012, 2015, 2016. I had a miscarriage in 2012 and I was so devastated that I didn't travel in 2013/2014 as I was looking for work... he didn't come to the U.K. As I was homeless and lived every where. He's father has a permimant home in Africa so that's why I was the one always visiting. And yes about 12 pictures because I honestly don't have any, I lost literally most of our pictures in my old iPhones and bags as I have been homeless since 2013.

I would wish he can visit me but we had no money and no place for him to stay. I have been in care for abuse by my parents and he was my only strength...I would have done everything for him to be with me....this was my only chance! 

I can't even speak and my mind is blank, I lost our first child due to a miscarriage and I though I was going to die as I could have started my family.I don't have no family contact as am abandoned, he's my only family.

My question is if literally this is all evidence I have, then what can I do? Does that mean I would never live permanently with my husband?


----------



## ingrindwecrust (Sep 24, 2017)

Surely if he knew you were homeless he could have supported you financially in some way? He could have came as a tourist and you both stayed in a hotel for a week or two together? Not criticising, just trying to see at as an outsider with limited information ?


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

ingrindwecrust said:


> Surely if he knew you were homeless he could have supported you financially in some way? He could have came as a tourist and you both stayed in a hotel for a week or two together? Not criticising, just trying to see at as an outsider with limited information ?


He doesn't have money what so ever...I sent him money to support him and when I go to Ghana he supports me there as the money he gets from his job then just enough to eat. That's my partner and love is for better for worst.


----------



## kiende (Nov 14, 2017)

In my opinion this looks tough.
Your.best chances would be another application by with an.immigration lawyer. Tooe expensive bt you need something airtight. Otherwise reapplying again could be a waste of finances. Try gather more.pics.
I rem as I was putting our application together the lawyer did tell.us to have at least 3 pics and intimate ones- they do help.
So.sorry for the refusal. I am.crossing my fingers fir you and praying for you.and your partner as well. It shall be well


----------



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

Sorry you won't like my reply however...

I visit my wife every 2/3 months in the Philippines because I miss her and love her. I have done this for 2 years now.

Best advice is to visit him more before you apply next time.

How about just going to live with him for 1 year? Take a GAP year away from England ?


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Pat-Butcher said:


> Sorry you won't like my reply however...
> 
> You have not visited your husband in 6 years? I'm sorry but i'm not surprised the Visa is refused.
> 
> ...



Am sorry what do you mean I haven't seen my husband for 6 years? I could never be away from him for that long. If you read my post clearly I try to see him every year, the last time I was with him I spent 6 months with him, I also paid for an expensive ticket just to see him for a week. 
Please read post properly before applying and am sure everyone loves their partner not just you!


----------



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

Sorry I edited my reply, I misread.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

kiende said:


> In my opinion this looks tough.
> Your.best chances would be another application by with an.immigration lawyer. Tooe expensive bt you need something airtight. Otherwise reapplying again could be a waste of finances. Try gather more.pics.
> I rem as I was putting our application together the lawyer did tell.us to have at least 3 pics and intimate ones- they do help.
> So.sorry for the refusal. I am.crossing my fingers fir you and praying for you.and your partner as well. It shall be well


Thank you for your kind concern....the more pics is my problem I lost most of our pics so I though face book calls and messages and phone calls along with my few pictures I had would be enough.


----------



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

Is there anyway you can get him to visit you here on a tourist visa first ?
If you could get him to fly here a few times on a tourist visa it looks good.


----------



## kiende (Nov 14, 2017)

Amd1 said:


> Thank you for your kind concern....the more pics is my problem I lost most of our pics so I though face book calls and messages and phone calls along with my few pictures I had would be enough.


Your husband has no pics or your conversations? Asking coz I was almost in your situation.
My fiance lost his phone. He had not backed up. Wr had to retrieve most of our conversations from my whatsapp. Pics as well.
With just pics over all those years doesn't sound convincing honestly


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

kiende said:


> Your husband has no pics or your conversations? Asking coz I was almost in your situation.
> My fiance lost his phone. He had not backed up. Wr had to retrieve most of our conversations from my whatsapp. Pics as well.
> With just pics over all those years doesn't sound convincing honestly


He always have a normal phone that doesn't have a camera and when ever I get an upgrade I give him that phone and I always seem to erase my phone and then when I retore my data in the new phone I can't reinstall my data and it leads to us both losing everything. It's so hard as I have loved him for 11 years and I'm not living with him!


----------



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

Seriously I think your next application should be a tourist visa for him. It's about £120. 

Visit places around the UK take lots of photos, don't let him overstay. 

If you go for a spouse visa again as you know that's £1500 you could have spent on him visiting you here.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Pat-Butcher said:


> Is there anyway you can get him to visit you here on a tourist visa first ?
> If you could get him to fly here a few times on a tourist visa it looks good.


Yes that would be my next step, however I want someone to clarify - does it matter who goes to see who? I thought as long as you two meet each other does it matter who goes where? 

but am thinking to apply for tourist/general visa for him to come to visit if that can make a difference then re apply again....


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Pat-Butcher said:


> Seriously I think your next application should be a tourist visa for him. It's about £120.
> 
> Visit places around the UK take lots of photos, don't let him overstay.
> 
> If you go for a spouse visa again as you know that's £1500 you could have spent on him visiting you here.


Ok..thanks for the advice....and when I do so I don't think over staying is an option....I want him with me permanently! So would not risk anything.


----------



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

Amd1 said:


> Yes that would be my next step, however I want someone to clarify - does it matter who goes to see who? I thought as long as you two meet each other does it matter who goes where?
> 
> but am thinking to apply for tourist/general visa for him to come to visit if that can make a difference then re apply again....


If he comes here it looks better.

You can build up some trust with the Home Office. 

If you tell them he's coming for 4 weeks, make sure you stick to what you tell them.

I had a tourist visa refused because I wanted my wife to come for 3 months! So first time she only came for 3 weeks! 

(However I got my 3rd tourist visa approved for much longer)


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Pat-Butcher said:


> If he comes here it looks better.
> 
> You can build up some trust with the Home Office.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm......they also refused his visa because aparantly we did not send our TB test result? He paid so much money for that and we 100% sent it but they said we didn't! Don't know how they can breath when giving people a refusal letter! Uagh!!


----------



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

Amd1 said:


> Hmmmm......they also refused his visa because aparantly we did not send our TB test result? He paid so much money for that and we 100% sent it but they said we didn't! Don't know how they can breath when giving people a refusal letter! Uagh!!


Even if they saw TB results they would have refused you anyhow.

By the way on your tourist Visa don't try asking for him to visit longer than 3 or 4 weeks. They will just refuse and say they don't believe it's a holiday and how can you be with him because of your job? 

Trust me on that.

I had 1 refused and 3 Approved


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Pat-Butcher said:


> Even if they saw TB results they would have refused you anyhow.
> 
> By the way on your tourist Visa don't try asking for him to visit longer than 3 or 4 weeks. They will just refuse and say they don't believe it's a holiday and how can you be with him because of your job?
> 
> ...


Okay. Thanks once again


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Bear in mind that getting a visitor visa for the husband is going to be a long shot.

He now has a refused spouse visa on his record.

The OP should go to Ghana to visit him - better still she should consider living in Ghana with him and then apply for a spouse visa.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Crawford said:


> Bear in mind that getting a visitor visa for the husband is going to be a long shot.
> 
> He now has a refused spouse visa on his record.
> 
> The OP should go to Ghana to visit him - better still she should consider living in Ghana with him and then apply for a spouse visa.


Thanks Crawford....


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Crawford said:


> Bear in mind that getting a visitor visa for the husband is going to be a long shot.
> 
> He now has a refused spouse visa on his record.
> 
> The OP should go to Ghana to visit him - better still she should consider living in Ghana with him and then apply for a spouse visa.


I was just reading your reply again, are you saying applying for a visit visa would be hard for him to get accepted? 

The refused visa was only for because of less photos ( which I honestly won't have even if I apply again as I lost everything)

Are you saying I should go and live with him in Ghana for a while then apply for spouse visa whilst am in Ghana or when I come back? If so wouldn't that mean I need a new job and again the 6 months things. 

And how long do you successes? I was there for 6 months last time.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Amd1 said:


> I was just reading your reply again, are you saying applying for a visit visa would be hard for him to get accepted?
> 
> The refused visa was only for because of less photos ( which I honestly won't have even if I apply again as I lost everything)
> 
> ...


With a refused spouse visa, a visitor visa would be very difficult to get. There would be the risk that, with a wife in the UK, your husband would just never return to Ghana.

The refusal was not only because of "less photos". It was refused because the ECO did not believe that your relationship was genuine based on its history.

Yes, if you went to Ghana to live you would then have to fulfill the financial requirements by having a job for 6 months, unless you worked in Ghana earning 18,600 GBP per annum AND had a job to return to.

You have a lot to think about.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Crawford said:


> With a refused spouse visa, a visitor visa would be very difficult to get. There would be the risk that, with a wife in the UK, your husband would just never return to Ghana.
> 
> The refusal was not only because of "less photos". It was refused because the ECO did not believe that your relationship was genuine based on its history.
> 
> ...


Really appreciate your replies....yes I have a lot to think about, another question please...everything I provided is all I have and even if I apply again it's all the evidence I have as I have lost everything. Any advice of what to do? What difference would it make if I go to visit again? As it would be hard for him to now get a visit visa. And when you said because of its history what do you mean? That's really the truth and I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey guys....

Regarding my spouse refusal, I just got my documents and going through all the pictures...I submitted in total 47 pictures which includes us with family, together in the bed (no naked pics ) and about some when we where registering our marriage! Am so confused where they only saw 9 and aparantly out of the 9 only 3 shows us together, in the documents there is about 30 pictures of us together!!!

I really think they didn't look through our application properly throughout the years I provided so many pictures "together" as they would say!

What do you think I should do? Please please help! Oooooh god!


----------



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

Even if you gave them 200 photos, they would still refuse you. They don’t believe in your relationship.

Why would he want a spouse visa ? When he has never been to England ?

If he’s never been here how do you know he would like our culture and weather ?

That’s why I got my wife 3 tourists visa’s first to see if she likes my country.

They are thinking the same as me. Why does he want a spouse visa? He’s never even been here on holiday!


----------



## kiende (Nov 14, 2017)

Pat-Butcher said:


> Even if you gave them 200 photos, they would still refuse you. They don’t believe in your relationship.
> 
> Why would he want a spouse visa ? When he has never been to England ?
> 
> ...


Consider there are people who get refusals to enter the uk prior to spouse visas. The law states that you should have met- this doesn't mean England. With a good immigration lawyer such people stand a chance.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Pat-Butcher said:


> Even if you gave them 200 photos, they would still refuse you. They don’t believe in your relationship.
> 
> Why would he want a spouse visa ? When he has never been to England ?
> 
> ...


He doesn't have to visit England for an approved spouse visa! I have see So many people getting a visa without never ever entering this country! 

What you on about culture and what not! That's got nothing to do with relationships even if he doesn't like it his wife if here and because of love and staying with each other your going to HAVE to like it! It's a sacrifice! 

When I kept going to see him, not everyday I liked the weather, it's crazy hot but did I care? No! My husband was there so hey...

You keep comparing me and your wife please stop! Your relationship just started and I have known my husband for 11 years and married to him 6-7 years! We sacrificed a lot to get is through to now!

We've met i person more than once and lived for a while not just days but months!


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

kiende said:


> Consider there are people who get refusals to enter the uk prior to spouse visas. The law states that you should have met- this doesn't mean England. With a good immigration lawyer such people stand a chance.


Exactly "prior to spouse visa" as the ECO might say we not satisfied as usual, and meeting in person we have done so!!

I think I will get an immigration lawyer involved! Thanks kiende


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Don;t take this the wrong way...
Please remember 'saying you've known him x number of years' is not the same as proving it. The ECO wants to to see documentary proof (not saying that you didn't submit it, just emphasizing that it all boils down to what you can prove to the ECO). The ECO does not care one whit or another if you lost pictures, chats, etc..., they want proof.
Caveat: Proving things to the ECO is not a always reliable indicator of success, they make mistakes all the time (and sometimes big ones -I know).


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

gairloch said:


> Don;t take this the wrong way...
> Please remember 'saying you've known him x number of years' is not the same as proving it. The ECO wants to to see documentary proof (not saying that you didn't submit it, just emphasizing that it all boils down to what you can prove to the ECO). The ECO does not care one whit or another if you lost pictures, chats, etc..., they want proof.
> Caveat: Proving things to the ECO is not a always reliable indicator of success, they make mistakes all the time (and sometimes big ones -I know).


I know.....and all documents where provided to proof it to them that I have known him all these years...just don't know what to do?


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

It's a tough spot to be in. BUt you'll just need to go about building your proof back up. Take the advice of the earlier comments here - they have given good advice, visit there (again), see if he can visit here (short visit, as recommended and bring lots of proof that he will return, return ticket, letter from work, parking, banks acct, etc.. to show he will be returning to his life there). After he gets the first one, he'll need to follow it up.
Use a digital camera (NOT your phone - you said you keep losing to phone photos).
Cheers


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

Good luck *Amd1* i hope you get it resolved.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

gairloch said:


> It's a tough spot to be in. BUt you'll just need to go about building your proof back up. Take the advice of the earlier comments here - they have given good advice, visit there (again), see if he can visit here (short visit, as recommended and bring lots of proof that he will return, return ticket, letter from work, parking, banks acct, etc.. to show he will be returning to his life there). After he gets the first one, he'll need to follow it up.
> Use a digital camera (NOT your phone - you said you keep losing to phone photos).
> Cheers


Very heart warming advice...,really appreciate it as am loosing my mind! 

I just also realized all the photos, compassionate evidence, TB test certificate and the English test certificate that my husband provided at his biometric in Ghana was not either sent to the ECO or the ECO didn't bother looking there as the ECO emailed my husband that they have noted he didn't submit his English certificate when we did and we had to resubmit it. Also they said we haven't submitted the TB test certificate which we did...they also didn't count all his pictures he sent from his side. Everything that the Ghana visa centre should have sent were not sent!


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

j4v3d said:


> Good luck *Amd1* i hope you get it resolved.


Thank you....really hope your one comes through very soon ! Good luck as well.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Amd1 said:


> Very heart warming advice...,really appreciate it as am loosing my mind!
> 
> I just also realized all the photos, compassionate evidence, TB test certificate and the English test certificate that my husband provided at his biometric in Ghana was not either sent to the ECO or the ECO didn't bother looking there as the ECO emailed my husband that they have noted he didn't submit his English certificate when we did and we had to resubmit it. Also they said we haven't submitted the TB test certificate which we did...they also didn't count all his pictures he sent from his side. Everything that the Ghana visa centre should have sent were not sent!


This does make one wonder if the fault lies with the visa Centre in Ghana. Were the documents scanned there? Is there any way you can check with them as to what they sent? So sorry this has happened to you. It appears you submitted a lot more evidence than others have so to have this outcome is so devastating for you.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> This does make one wonder if the fault lies with the visa Centre in Ghana. Were the documents scanned there? Is there any way you can check with them as to what they sent? So sorry this has happened to you. It appears you submitted a lot more evidence than others have so to have this outcome is so devastating for you.


Thank you very much for your care Whatshouldwedo, 

I believe the fault came from the Ghana visa side as if I was the ECO I would have refused the application as they don't know me and my relationship between me and my husband so I'm in other words trying to convinced them. I would call them tomorrow to asked as to what they send and the proof of that....

I read a lot on forums and yes your right some people send less than what I did and they still get an approval. After speaking to the Ghana visa centre tomorrow I would be clear in what to do. Once again thank you for your advice


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi there, I have been reading your situation and thought I would might be able to suggest some things.

My husband was refused his visa on Friday due to lack of evidence about our relationship even though we sent EVERYTHING they asked for. The ECO either didn't get it, or didn't look it. Today we found out the decision had been overturned and they will now issue him a visa.
The first thing I did was contact a lawyer and get some advice. Then I lodged an appeal, if you have the option to lodge an appeal, then do it just in case, you don't want to lose out on the 28 day rule to lodge the appeal even if you don't end up needing it.
I also wrote a letter pointing out the home office's mistake and included all the evidence they claimed not have seen.
In your case I would write this letter and explain my situation more fully as you have done here. That you fell in love at a young age, that you had a miscarriage, that you have visited and stayed with him for 6 months in the past. Include evidence of this if possible. However heartbreaking it may be, see if you can get the medical record of your miscarriage and include it, if you have any evidence of living together for 6 months, include it. Send copies of the 47 photos you provided and the TB and english certificates. Basically, send copies of everything, and more. Include a cover letter that explains everything you said here. Point out their mistake to them.
Also, contact your local MP and get them involved if possible.

I've read everything you've said here and although you are in a more difficult situation, you should be able to prove that their decision being based on this is incorrect. It sounds like they also didn't look at some evidence and if they have based any of their decision on only having half the evidence then that is also incorrect.

I'd try and get them to review their decision before anything else.
If you want to know anymore of what My husband and I did then i started a whole topic about it called "Devestated, what next?". Maybe it will help you to read over that info. xxx


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

gembe38 said:


> Hi there, I have been reading your situation and thought I would might be able to suggest some things.
> 
> My husband was refused his visa on Friday due to lack of evidence about our relationship even though we sent EVERYTHING they asked for. The ECO either didn't get it, or didn't look it. Today we found out the decision had been overturned and they will now issue him a visa.
> The first thing I did was contact a lawyer and get some advice. Then I lodged an appeal, if you have the option to lodge an appeal, then do it just in case, you don't want to lose out on the 28 day rule to lodge the appeal even if you don't end up needing it.
> ...


Gembe38..what can I say about your advice and care? Thank you very very much and I appreciate the time you have taken to write this long message, believe me only a nice person would do that. 

I would take the 28 days opportunity they have given us and appeal. I will address all the things they said was not included and how they over looked all the Facebook chats from 2012 - 2015, about 30 emails before we got married, 2016 to now what's app chats and I also included My telephone provider calls which are itemized showing my number and my husbands number for hours on the phone talking in the year 2015 till now. I would mention why would we spend so much time talking nearly every month of the years if our relationship is not geniun? They didn't even read the messages we exchanged together to show how we give compassionate care to each other. I know they necessarily don't have to read them but surely that would give you an idea of the bond between these people about their relationship. I have all my evidence provided to them and they clearly over looked them and of course the missing documents that were not sent from the Ghana visa center to the ECO. I understand one thing led to another but the Ghana visa center not sending our documents has nothing to do with us. 

I would in fact appeal this and see where this would take me, honestly I would go to a court hearing if I have to do so as after all it's a human right application for entry. I would take my chances as I have done everything to prove my relationship. I have all the evidence they claimed have not seen so I would include them. I would contact my MP first thing tomorrow morning. 

Once again a massive thanks for all the support. I will keep this up to date. Thanx xxx


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I hope you can understand why the Home Office would not admit someone to the UK when they claim to have entered into a relationship with a child of 13 when they themselves were an adult of 24. Even considering the missing documents, I believe this admission on its own would be a permanent obstacle to immigration.

As Crawford suggested, if you are intent on living with your husband I would say your best chances would be to emigrate to Ghana.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> I hope you can understand why the Home Office would not admit someone to the UK when they claim to have entered into a relationship with a child of 13 when they themselves were an adult of 24. Even considering the missing documents, I believe this admission on its own would be a permanent obstacle to immigration.
> 
> As Crawford suggested, if you are intent on living with your husband I would say your best chances would be to emigrate to Ghana.


please correct yourself as it states on the refusal letter its just a note that they are baring in mind not a direct reason for refusal. 

people fall in love in many ways, and I also believe they have seen worst cases! that's why its just a note not the main reason.

I'm praying to proof everyone who speaks on the age I was or the age my husband was for falling in love wrong! 

I will one day update this forum with 'Finally Approved spouse Visa'! it want be a permanent obstacle as you said.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Good afternoon people, just a quick update... 
Please Can one of the moderators help as well..thanks 

I submitted a letter to them and lodge in my appeal with all my over 35 photos and of course a copy of my husbands TB test.

my husband sent me a copy of the checklist given to him at the Ghana visa center, I also included it with the letter and the appeal plus other evidence that they overlooked. There are two things on the checklist it:

1) they tick that he submitted our marriage certificate when he didn't as I submitted it here
2) they also ticked that he's " TB test was submitted" 

My friend just got his wife's visa refused due to relationship evidence and the entry clearance officer stated that to show genuine relationship they could have provided:
- visas of them visiting each other 
- E tickets 
- telephone records 

This makes me wonder why my ECO didn't state my telephone records and my Ghana visa and my E tickets ?

Anyways it clear that the Ghana visa center where very careless at transferring our documents so does it look like I stand a chance in the appeal process and is there anyway of speeding the appeal process as am going crazy that it wasn't our fault!

The lawyer also said to me that the age is not an issue hence why it was not addressed as the main issue. The home office gets that a lot especially in my culture. He said when we get to the hearing we will see.

What do you think guys ???


----------



## victorious4ever (Nov 5, 2017)

My advice would be to gather further supporting documents to evidence the genuineness of your relationship (e-tickets, call logs, whatsapp messages) and get a solicitor. A friend of mine has just had a quote recently from a solicitor, £700. I think you really need it.

Also, i am really sorry to hear about your cirumstances. I really hope this works out for you.


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

victorious4ever said:


> My advice would be to gather further supporting documents to evidence the genuineness of your relationship (e-tickets, call logs, whatsapp messages) and get a solicitor. A friend of mine has just had a quote recently from a solicitor, £700. I think you really need it.
> 
> Also, i am really sorry to hear about your cirumstances. I really hope this works out for you.


Hi there... thanks for your kind concern, I'm not sure if you have read through all the post...all the evidence you mentioned where all provided! 15 pages of call logs (throughout the years), 15 pages of what's app messages with about 5-7 exchanged messages between us on each, all my E tickets and the visas were all present. 

Like I said in my last post "the lawyer said we will see when we get to the hearing". I have a lawyer already who is more than sure they will overturn their decision before the hearing as all the arrows are pointing at them. But again thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Mr India (Dec 20, 2017)

*refused for no reason*

hi all,
my spouse visa got refused two days back and the reason they gave me is a complete lie. They mentioned in the refusal letter that I havnt submitted bank statement which corresponds with the pay slip but in reality I did submit that and they sent me back that too in the documents bundle which i still have. All the other requirements have been fulfilled. So please guide me should i go with the appeal or reapply. thanks


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello there people....I haven’t been on here for a while now. Just to update you guys. We managed to get a Loan somewhere and now he’s with me here in the UK. We did a new application with a lawyer/solicitor. It took 3 months...12 weeks, I will update the time line. 

It has been a very LONG wait but it’s all over now...we’ve been through a lot and I knew I would update this forum with a good news! 

Thank you to all the people on here with all the support care. We also withdrew the appeal as we had money for a new application. It hurts that all our Effort and money went wasted but we are letting go of the past and enjoy this present life. 

Please send me a private message if you need the lawyer I used details. 
Thanks once again and good luck to everyone.


----------

